

10K Apart - Web Apps in 10Kb or less - slater
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2010/11/03/10k-apart.aspx

======
user24
This was a fun contest, but I was disappointed to see the majority of winners
were games. In fact only 7 out of the 'top' 16 weren't games.

Also there was no discussion about why the winning entries were judged as they
were, so the opportunity to learn what made a 'great web app' was limited.

Finally, the contest got a lot of criticism for allowing 3rd party APIs and
frameworks like jQuery - I can see both sides of the argument on that one.

~~~
eli
I thought the criticism was a little overblown. The goal of the contest was to
show off what you can do with new HTML5 features in not a lot of code. It
wasn't _really_ about Javascript code golf. So I think allowing jQuery makes
sense.

(Though then again, I'm also guilty of writing a game as well:
<http://10k.aneventapart.com/Entry/154> )

~~~
user24
fun game! Much more polished than my submission was -
<http://10k.aneventapart.com/Uploads/243/> \- a spatial bookmark manager. I
ran out of time to fix the bugs.

------
user24
see also: <http://js1k.com> for a more 'grass roots' demoscene-y sort of
contest.

------
joakin
Man I loved this one <http://10k.aneventapart.com/Uploads/91/>

Have it on my bookmarks and use it to make comments to my friends or
coworkers.

Anybody knows a permanent url or a similar (free) app for that?

------
eli
And by the way, what a brilliant piece of marketing from Microsoft. Force a
bunch of developers to play with the new features in IE9 who likely never
would have downloaded a "technology preview" on their own for a mere $10,000
AND earn some good PR while doing it.

